# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Perse lutem per Izraelin.

## deshmuesi

Sa vjen e cdo dite, bota verteton edhe me teper se rruga ne te cilen ajo po shkon eshte drejt nje shkatrimi total dhe te pashmangshem. E pranoj se gjate gjithe ekzistences  se kesaj bote, luftrat dhe konfliktet kane qene pjese thelbesore e saj, por ngjarjet dhe ndodhite sot  tregojne se fundi eshte shume afer. Detyra jone te dashur besimtare te krishtere nuk eshte te gjykojme boten, por te shpallim DRITEN, si e vetmja mundesi per ti shpetuar njerezit nga ERRESIRA e perjetshme, dhe DRITA qe shpallim eshte Krishti.


 Sot shohim se Izraeli  (ashtu si ne  cdo kohe) eshte ne qender te sulmit. Perse luftohet Izraeli?  Pergjigjet e kesja pyetje mund te jene te shumta, ku cdo kush mund te flase nga perzgjedhjet e tij. Por une pesonalisht permes kesaj pyetje shoh nje DESHIRE, e cila ne qender ka, SHFAROSJEN e  kombit te Izraelit.  Irani, i cili mbeshtet dhe udheheq luften  ndaj Izraelit, ne qellimin e tij nuk ka thjesht te zvogeloje kufijte e Izraelit. Para disa kohesh ai tha: ne duam ta FSHIJME nga harta Izraelin, dhe te mos ekzistoje me Izrael.  Nese shohim aktualisht Izraelin, ai  ne pronesi te tij ka thjesht nje rryp toke, ne te cilen banon  nje popullsi mjaft e vogel, pothuajse sa Athina.  Pra qellimi i kombeve perrreth Izraelit nuk eshte zvogelimi i kufijve te Izraelit, qellimi i tyre eshte: te mos ekzitoje me IZRAEL. Une nuk po ndalem tek deshirat per ti analizuar dhe gjykuar ato. Ajo qe une shoh, permes mesimit profetik te bibles, me tregon qarte se kjo deshire buron prej te ligut satana. Qysh ne formimin e ketij kombi, Satani eshte perpjekur ta eleminoje Izraelin , por nuk ka mundur dhe nuk do te munde asnjehere. Perse?  Sepse Mbrojtesi eshte vete Zoti Perendi, i cili e krijoi kete komb duke e perzgjedhur nga kombet e tjere te dheut. MBase dikush do te me quaje te njeanshem ne gjykim, por nuk eshte ashtu. 

    Kush eshte Izraeli.


 Izraeli eshte nder te vetmit kombe, i cili ka kaluar ne luftra dhe perndjekej nga me te medhate qe mund te kete kaluar cdo komb i botes. Ky komb ka qene gjithmone ne qender te sulmit , pothuajse prej te gjitha kombeve ne bote. Qysh ne formim te tij dhe deri me sot, totalisht prej nje sere kombesh eshte kerkuar eleminimi i tij total.  Nga ana tjeter kombet islamike  e shohin kombin e Izraelit si armikun me te madh te tyren dhe jane te gatshem qe me cdo kusht ta shfarosin ate. Por nga vjen e gjithe kjo armiqesi?

 Le ti referohemi mesimit te fjales profetike ne Bibel. 


 Te gjithe e dime se zanafilla e kombit te Izraelit fillon me Abrahamin dhe Saren, po keshtu dhe zanafilla e kombit arab fillon po me Abrahamin dhe sherbetoren egjyptase Hagar.  Abrahamit Perendia i premtoi se do te linde nje DJALE, prej te cilit do te vije kombi  i perzgjedhur i Perendise.  Abrahami dhe  gruaja e tij Sara, e prisnin me padurim kete femije te premtuar prej Zotit. Kohet kalonin dhe ata akoma nuk po shihnin qe te rrealizohej ky premtim i Perendise. Mos valle thua se Perendia haroi ate cka kishte premtuar?  Tek libri i predikuesit thuhet se, "cdo gje ka kohen e vet".  Sara, e cila nuk e shihte dot burrin e saj te merzitur dhe pa femije, i kerkoi Abrahamit qe te bente nje femije me sherbetoren e saj Hagar. Edhe pse ketu kemi te bejme me nje kompromis njerzor, qe eshte  midis burrit dhe gruas( Abrahamit dhe Sares), duhet thene se nje femije i lindur me sherbetoren, dmth jashte martesor,   nuk mund te jete TRASHEGIMTAR dhe i LIGJSHEM para Perendise. Perse? Sepse  Premtimi ju be Abrahamit jo thejsht si nje individ BEQAR, por ju be kur ai ishte i martuar me Saren,  dhe Zoti ne bibel thote se, Burre e Grua jane nje MISH. Pra PREMTIMI i jepet Abrahamit sebshku me SAREN, ku dhe SARA eshte pjese e patundshme e ketij premtimi. Nuk mund te kete permbushje te premtimit te Perendise, pa pjesmarje te Sares. Nese Sara nuk do te ishte pjes e rendesishme e ketij premtimi te Perendise, ateher nuk kishte arsye se perse ajo te lindte Isakun, dhe me teper kjo te realizohet ne kushte  dhe  moshe te pamundur per te lindur. Pra kjo verton se si Abrahami po keshut edhe Sara ( te cilet jane NJE MISH), ishin PJESE te pandashme te premtimit te Zotit. Kush nenevlefteson njeren pjese dhe ngre pjesen tjeter, verteton se nuk njeh te verteten, dhe premtimin e Perendise. 


      Si mendoni se  kompromisi qe beri Sara me Abrahamin, para syrit te Zotit?   

A mund te permbushte ky kompromis njerezor,  premtimin, te cilin Zoti ja beri Abrahamit? 


Kompromiset njerezore, te cilat ne thelb THYEJNE PREMTIMIN  e Zotit, nuk jane gje tjeter vecse nje thyerje e vullnetit te Perendise.  Ne bible na jepen disa raste, ku shohim se kompromiste njerezore, thyejne hapur fjalen e Perendise. Psh.ne Eden, ku Adami pranoi mendimin e Eves, dhe hengri Frutin e ndaluar. Po keshtu edhe tek libri i veprave, ku Anania se bashku me te shoqen e tij Safiren, permes kompromisit qe lidhen mes tyre, fshshen  nje pjese te parave te ares se shitur, dhe kjo beri qe ata te dy te vdisnin ne cast, si nje ndeshkim i Zotit.  Po Abrahami a veproi drejt, kur digjoi dhe veproi mendimin e Sares, per te bere nje femije me sherbetoren  Agar?  Pikerisht ketu kemi te bejme me nje veprim, i cili jo vetem qe kundershton premtimin e Perendise, por  njekohesisht i vendos atij nje pengese. Abrahami ne thelb ishte nje njeri qe e deshte dhe e besonte Zotin, ai ishte nje sherbetor i devotshem ne Perendine. 

Hagari lind Ismaelin.
Hagari nuk ishte gruaja e ligjshme e Abrahamit, dhe si e tille ajo nuk mund te ishte pjestare ne trashegimine qe Perendia i kishte dhene Abrahamit. Lindja e Ismaelit, ishte nje deshire teresisht njerzore, ku vullneti i mishit ishte shkaku kryesor.  Pra Perendia nuk e aprovoi dhe nuk e quajti Ismaelin si "pjese" te Premtimit qe Ai i pat bere Abrahamit.  Pra me pak fjale  do te thote se, Ismaeli ne asnje cast nuk mund te ishte "PJESE" e premtimit te Perendise, per te qene nje pasardhes i trashegimise Abrahamit.  Kur Perendia i tha Abrahamit se prej teje do te bej nje komb timin, kjo mbeshtetej ne MARTESEN e tij  me Saren, te LIGJERUAR dhe te KUROREZUAR para Perendise.  

Fakti i pare qe ne kemi ne lidhje me kete eshte se,  pasardhesi i Abrahamit duhej te ishte 100% ABRAHAM. Cfare do te thote kjo?  Kjo do te thote qe pasardhesi  i Abrahamit, duhej te ridhte  100% prej gjakut te  Abrahamit.  Ajo qe duhet thene eshte fakti se,  Sara vinte prej shtepise se Abrahamit, pra ajo ishte nje 100% GJAK me Abrahamin, dhe kjo tregonte se femija qe do te lindje prej tyre do te ishte 1000% gjak i paster i ABRAHAMIT. Po Hagari cfare lidhje gjaku kishte me Abrahamin ? Agari ishte nje Egjyptase, e cila ishte mare ne pune prej Sares  si sherbetore ne shtepine e saj. Agari nuk kishte asnje lloj lidhjeje fisnore me Abrahamin, dhe keshtu cdo femije qe do te vinte prej saj dhe Abrahamit, nuk mund te quhej 100% gjak i paster i Abrahamit. Ky eshte aspekti fizik i pasardhjes se Abrahamit. Por krahas aspaktit fizik kemi edhe ate shpirteror.

 Abrahami dhe Sara ishin nje familje e perzgjedhur prej Perendise JEhovah, dhe si te tille brezi i tyre shpirteror fillonte prej Perendise. Ndersa Agari duke qene nje Egjyptase, natyrisht qe besimi i saj nuk ishte ne Perendine e Vertete,  dhe si e tille ajo nuk mud te ishte nje "pjese" e asaj cka Zoti i premtoi Abrahamit. MBase dikush nga ju do te thote se,  meqense Hagari nuk e njihte dhe besonte Perendine e Vertete, atehere, perse Zoti  foli me Agarin ne shkretetire?

Zoti foli me Hagarin, sepse Ai e deshi Abrahamin, prandaj dhe  per hir te Abrahamit ndihmoi dhe bekoi Agarin dhe Ismalein. A nuk kemi nje ngjashmeri te tille dhe me Jozefin?  Perndia bekoi shtepine e Faraonit, per hir te Jozefit. Edhe pse faraoni besonte ne perendi te reme, Perendia dha bekim mbi faraonin dhe gjithe Egjyptin, per hir te Jozefit. Kete fakt e shohim edhe sot. Perendia jep bekimin e tij mbi toke, dhe e gjitha kjo vjen per shkak te Kishes se tij. Jezusi e shprehu kete gje fare qarte ne shembelltyren e ares se mbjelle me grure.  Pasi zoteria e mbolli aren e tij me fare te mire, dhe  kur fara mbiu, bashke me te mbiu dhe egjra. Sherbetoret vajten dhe i thane zoterise se ne arre ka mbire edhe egjer. Pra ta shkulim egjeren qe te mbetet vetem gruri?  Por zoteria i cili e dinte se kete fare e kishte  mbjelle naten i ligu, ju tha: Mos e shkulni egjren, sepse me te mund te shkulet dhe gruri. Lerini te rriten se bashku, dhe kur te vije koha e te korrave do ti mbledhim, farene  mire ne hambar dhe egjren ne zjarr.  

Perendia  vazhdon bekimin dhe miresine e tij mbi kete bote , per te vetmin fakt se ne te eshte FARA e MIRE, kisha e Perendise.

----------


## deshmuesi

Premtimi dhe Isaku.

Perendia i beri nje premtim Abrahamit, ku thelbi ishte kombi i Izraelit. Perse dhe cfare qellim kishte Perendia ne formimin e ketij kombi? Natyrisht qe per njerzit qe nuk njohin Jezusin, eshte e veshtire te kuptohet ky qellim i Perendise.  Permes fjales  profetike ne biblen e shenjte, Perendia na tregon te gjithe planin e tij, ku ne qender eshte Shpetimi i njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. 

Kur flasim per premtim te Perendise, nuk duhet  ta kutpojme dhe interpretojme  ate duke u mbeshtetur  ne aftesite dhe mendiemt tona te kufizuara. Premtimi i Perendise tek ne,  nuk vjen si rezultat i asaj cka ne bejme per Perendine. Premtimi i Zotit eshte nje Deshire e miresise bujare qe Ai ka per ne.  Mosnjohja e ketij fakti i shtyn te gjithe jotekrishteret, qe te komentojne ne menyre te gabuar premtimin e Zotit. Psh. Perendia zgjodhi Abrahamin dhe i beri nje premtim.  Si mendoni ju, mos valle premtimi i Perendise tek Abrahami erdhi si rezultat i asaj cka Abrahami bente ndaj Perendise?  Jo. Premtimi ishte nje vullnet dhe deshrie e Zotit, ndersa Abrahami ishte "instrumenti" ne te cilin Perendia do te bente te mundur kete premtim te miresise se tij. Myslimanet dhe te gjithe jo te krishteret e kane TE PAMUNDUR te njohin kete fakt, sepse Allahu ne te cilin ata besojne, nuk ka azgje te ngjashem dhe nuk mund te njehesohet me Perendine JEHOVAH, ne te cilin besojne te krishteret. Nuk dua te hyj ne polemika te pafrutshme me asnjeri, por kur ne te krishteret flasim per Perendine e Vertete, natyrisht qe kemi nje fakt dhe nje deshmi, i cili eshte Krishti. 

Agari lind Ismaelin.

Nuk shkoi shume kohe dhe sherbetorja Agar u ngjiz prej Abrahamit.  Fjala profetike ne bibel na deshmon se, kjo ngjizje ishte nje deshire njerezore, dhe aspak nje permbushje e vullnetit te Perendise. Njeriu eshte nje krijese e lire  dhe si i tille ai mund te perzgjedhe cfare te doje, por kjo nuk do te thote se, gjithshka qe ne perzgjedhim , edhe pse jemi besimtare, ne te gjitha rastet perzgjedhja jone eshte brenda vullnetit te Perendise. Nese shohim Abrahamin dhe Saren, i gjithe qellimi i tyre kishte ne qender deshiren e tyre njerezore, e cila ishte: te kishin nje femije. Ata pasi pane se premtimi i Perendise nuk po realizohej ende, vendosen te zbatojne planin e tyre, ndoshta duke menduar se keshtu do te mund te permbushin premtimin e Perendise. Pyetja  themelore eshte: A permbushte kjo perzgjedhje ( e  Abrahamit dhe Sares)   premtimin dhe planin e Perendise?   Natyrisht qe jo, sepse premtimi ju be Abrahamit dhe Sares. Shenjat, per te pare se Abrahami dhe Sara bene nje perzgjeddje dhe kompromis te gabuar (dmth jashte vullnetit te Perendise), filluan te duken qysh ne casti qe skllavja Agar mbeti me bare. Sara filloi te ndjeje e para percmimin e skllaves se saj, dhe keshtu vendosi ta zboje nga shtepia se bashku me femijen e saj. 


E megjithe perzgjedhjen e gabuar te Abrahamit dhe Sares, Zoti nuk e haroi premtimin e tij. Ai  i dha mundesine Abrahamit dhe Sares, (edhe pse ata perzgjodhen gabim) qe te jene plotesisht permbushes se pretmit te tij.  Pramtimi dhe fjala e Zotit nuk mund te bjere poshte.   Kush njeh Perendine e vertete Jehovah, njeh plotesisht kete karater te Tij.   Pikerisht zonja "Besime" gabon shume rende kur thote se, nuk ka rendesi nese Agari ishte apo nuk ishte gruaja e Abrahamit, femija qe lindi prej tyre ishte nje bir i njejte me Isakun.  Ne pamjen njerezore e pranoi pjeserisht mendimin e "Besimes", por ketu po flasim per nje premtim te Perendise dhe jo te njeriut.   Fakti se perse Besimja gabon eshte se, ao nuk e njeh Perendine e vertete Jehovah. Ajo nuk di se premtimi dhe fjala e Zotit jane te pakthyeshme. Ajo nuk mund te dij se, Izraeli edhe pse e kryqezoi Krishtitn, per shkak te premtimit ai mbetet nje komb i zgjedhur prej Perendise, dhe do te mare trashegimine qe Perendia i pretmoi Abrahamit. Pra Perendia nuk jep premtim dhe trashegimine duke u nisur nga miresite dhe veprat tona.  Premtimi dhe trashegimia e Tij tek ne vijne si rezultat i  MIRESISE dhe DASHURISE qe Ai tregon ndaj nesh. Sillni nderment Jobin. Pikiersht Jobi kete fakt nuk e kishte plotesisht te njohur. Ai mendonte se gjithshka qe kishte, vinte si rezultat i veprave dhe emerit te tij te mira. Por kur ai u vu para Perendise e pranoi se Zoti bekon dhe tregon miresisne e Tij, duke mos u nisur nga cka ne jemi  , por nga cka ai deshiron qe ne te jemi, dhe MIRESIA e tij ashte ajo qe na sjell na bekimin e tij. 

Ismaleli lindi por ai nuk ishte nje gezim per familjen e Abrahamit.


Sara e deboi skllaven e saj nga shtepia, e megjithse Abrahamit i vinte keq. Por une ngre pyetjen: perse Abrahami nuk e mbajti Ismaelin si nje bir dhe pjestar te familejs se tij, por ju bind deshires se Sares? Abranahami nuk mund te vinte kunder vullnetit te Zotit. Sara i kerkoi Abrahamit qe te perzere Ismalein dhe nenen e tij Agar, por Abrahamit kjo gje nuk i pelqeu.  Ateher Zoti i tha Abrahamit: " Mos u hidhero per shkak te djalit dhe te sherbyses sate; digjo tere ato qe Sara te thote. sepse nga ISAKU DO TE DALIN TE GJITHE PASARDHESIT QE DO TE MBAJNE EMERIN TEND".   Abrahami ju neneshtrua dhe mesoi plotesisht vullnetin e Perendise. Ai u xhvesh nga gjithshka njerezore duke mos i vene asnje pengese premtimit te Perendise. Natyrisht qe ai e deshte Ismaelin, por Perendia ishte i pari ne zemren dhe jeten e tij. Jo me kot Jezusi tha: cdo kush qe  do birin  e tij me shume se mua, nuk eshte i denje per mua.

----------


## deshmuesi

Gjithmone i mirpers pyetjet  dhe mendimet tuaja. Se pari ju them se , ky  eshte nje forum i krishtere dhe natyrisht qe cdo i krishtere ka te drejten e tij te diskutoje. Ndersa per ju jo te krishteret ju them se,  se pari ju duhet te pranoni ate qe ne besojme, dhe vetem keshtu diskutimi yne mund te jete i frytshem. Psh po mar zonjen Besime. Midis te tjerash ajo thote se,  'myslimanet besojne tek Krishti juaj. Por a eshtei vertet ky fakt?   Kurani dhe besimi islam, jane plotesisht kunder Krishtit dhe mesimit te Tij. 

Gjoni ne letren tij thote: 
 " Kush eshte GENJESHTARI, vecse ai qe mohon se JEZUSI eshte Krishti.."


Nese pyet nje mysliman dhe i thua: a beson se Jezusi eshte Krishtit? Myslimani do te thote: PO. Kete fakt e pohon  dhe zonja Besime ne shkrimin pak me siper kur thote se, dhe ne myslimanet e besojme Krishtin tuaj  por me "PAK" ndryshime. Pyetja eshte: A e besojne  ne te VERTETEN myslimanet se, JEZUSI eshte Krishti? Une them: Apsolutisht JO.  Te DREJTEN qe ta besojne dhe pranojne kete FAKT, e kane vetem ata qe kane te VERTETEN, dhe e Verteta eshte Krishti. Cfare do te thote te besosh se, Jezusi eshte Krishti? Ketu nuk behet fjale thjesht per dy emra, te cilet i mban i njejti njeri, si psh: nje njeri qe  e ka emrin Dhionis i therresin edhe Nisi. Pra pyetja nuk eshte ne sensin: a eshte Nisi dhe  Dhionisi i njejti person?   

Duhet te dini faktin se, apostulli Gjon, eshte nje nder apsoutjt qe permes ungjillit te shkrojtur prej tij, na zbulon Jezusin Perendi. Pra Gjoni na shpall nje fakt shume fondamental te besimit tone,  kur deshmon dhe thote se, ai qe mohon se Jezusi eshte Krishti,  eshte vetem Ginjeshtari.  Pyetja eshte: Cfare kuptim ka emri Jezus, si dhe cfare do cdo te thote, Jezusi eshte Krishti?  Jezus, ne gjuhen hebraike do te thote: PERENDIA SHPETIMITAR. Pra te pranosh se Jezusi eshte Krishti, do te thote, te pranosh qe Fjala Perendia erdhi ne Mish te njeriut, si MESIA apo Krishti i VAJOSURI i premtuar.  Kete fakt nuk mund ta pranoje bota dhe te gjitha besimet e tjera fetare, pervecse te krishtereve.  Te shpallesh Jezusin Krisht, do te thote, te shpallesh Perendine, Atin e perjetshem, Shpetimtiarin e botes.  


Shikoni si thote Gjoni me poshte:
 " Antikrishti eshte ai qe mohon Atin dhe Birin".


Pyetja eshte: A e mohojne myslimanet Atin dhe Birin?  Ata ne doktrinen e tyre islamike e kundershtojne katerciperisht Atin dhe Birin Perendi. Por a mund te MOHOSH Birin, dhe me pas te thuash: une besoj ne Jezusin???? Ja pra  myslimanet , dhe cdo kush tjeter( pervec te krishtereve) nuk mund te pranojne as Atin dhe as Birin, kjo sepse Jezusi tha: Vetem une mund tju rrefej Atin, dhe  do ja u rrefej vetem atyre( kishes) qe Ati me dha.   Kur ti Besime me gojen tende deshmon dhe thua se, une nuk besoj qe Perendia eshte At, atehere, si do te mund te njohesh Atin? Si do te mund te jesh me Atin? Pra ti dhe te gjithe myslimanet duke mohuar Atin dhe Birin, deshmoni katerciperisht se jeni JASHTE Tij, prandaj dhe e mohoni.


Por cfare thote Gjoni me poshte?
 " Kushdo qe mohon Birin nuk ka as Atin". 

A nuk mohojne nate e dite myslimanet duke thene se Jezusi nuk eshte biri i Perendise? A nuk mohojne ate dhe thotne se, Perendia nuk eshte At? Cfar fakt me te qarte dhe me te plote kerkoni se kaq, per te njohur ginjeshtarin???? 

Ja pra ketu ndahen rrenjesisht besimet dhe mesimet tona e nderuar Besime. Ju jeni me antikrishtin, pasi luftoni Birin dhe mohoni se Ai  Jezusi( PERENDIA SHPETIMTIAR) ESHTE kRISHTI, i Vajosuri i Perendise, i cili erdhi si nje premtim i Perendise per te shpetuar kishen dhe popullin e tij.



Ja si e mbyll ne fund Gjoni deshmine e tij.
 " Kushdo qe NJEH Birin, ka dhe Atin".
 Jezusi ju tha apsotujve te tij:
 " Po te me kishit NJOHUR , do te kishit NJOHUR  dhe Atin tim, qysh tani  e NJOHNI dhe e kini PARE.......kush me ka PARE mua ka PARE dhe Atin tim."


E nderuar Besime dhe te gjithe ju myslimane. Te besosh dhe te pranosh Jezusin Krisht, do te thote te njohesh, te shohesh, dhe te deshmosh  Atin , Perendine  e Vertete dhe te plotfuqishem.  E kuptoni nje gje: Perse ju mohoni edhe Birin edhe Atin? Se pari: sepse  ju nuk kini Birin dhe keshtu nuk mund te kini as Atin. Dhe se dyti: ai (ginjeshtari) qe deshmon brenda jush, mohon Birin dhe  Atin. 


Zonja Besime nje gje ta deshmoj qarte e thjeshte, dhe   te them: qe te njohesh Jezusin Krisht, duhet ta pranosh dhe besosh ate  me gjith zemer. Vetem keshtu Jezusi do te hyje ne jeten tende  dhe do te te zbuloje Atin, dhe ti atehere  do te mund te deshmosh te Verteten, te cilen e deshmuan dhe e deshmojne mbare te krishteret.

E nderuar Besime, kjo qe te them nuk eshte nje gje njerzore, e cila permes nje shpjegim te vockel, te jep mundesine qe ta mesosh.   Nje pervoje te tille e kam kaluar edhe vete me perpara, dhe isha me kokeforet se ty,  por u desh Jezusi qe te hyje ne jeten time, dhe keshtu me pas une te shoh dhe te deshmoj Birin dhe Atin,  Perendine e perjetshem. Amin.



Te me falni se dola pak nga tema, por mendoj se edhe keto qe une thashe jane te vlefshme per ne.

----------


## Mergimtare

Paqja e Krshtit mbi tok!


Moter besimtare ne fillim ju pershendes dhe deshiroj qe te shkruaj lidhje e kesaj teme ndermjet tye dhe vllaut besimtar Deshmuesit....(Edhe pse po bej ndoshta keq qe po nderhy nermjet shkrimit!...Por deshirova te jap mendimin tim ne emer te Krishtit.Falemnderit)

Une sa i perket shkrimit te Deshmuesit eshte 100%, e sakte,por eshte nje komplikim i jetes qe eshte veshtir nga ne qeta kuptojm se jeta e kesaj bote eshte qe smundemi ta kuptojm leht lidhje e Izraelit dhe Muslimaneve( sikur te keqen e te miren kur jemi te befasi apo shokt qe sedim se nga erdh dhe kush i pruni !!?Por ne sipas kohes son dhe diteve tona qe jetojm thjesht mundem ta dim se te Miren e pruni Krishti por te ligen e pruni Muhameti permjet mesazheve dhe nga besimi i tij filluan luftrat dhe shkaterrimi i botes siq po e shofemi edhe vet ne ditet tona!...Por ta marrin pak jeten ne Praktik qe jetojm ne sot?Si mundem ta quajm besim i vertet kur Bota Islame i akuzon te gjith Kombet qe nuk besojn ne Islam,dhe me gjdo musliman te bisedojsh mundohet te fut ne besimin e tij ashtu sime nje lloj force teorike me bindje tepa sakta une i quaj!!?,Edhe njeashtu na akuzon edhe neve qe besojm ne Zotin Krishti!!.

Sic e dim Muslimanet kan ne Kuran te shkruar qapte, kan Para lindjen,Jeten,Mrekullit dhe Kryqezimin e Krishtit,Dhe pse nuk Besojn permjet Krishtit por permjet FRYMES SE PA DUKSHME TE MUHAMETIT????? ,dhe ne pergjithsi besimet tjera i hudhin posht e Specil Izraelin deshirojn ti zhdukin dhe thojn se jan te pa Feje,kur ka te pa fej shum e shum kombe tjera?!etj..Por mos te futem ne Mekat gjykimit te Kombeve apo Besimeve(Se Krishtit ia la per me shum, e spo shprehem).Por dua te lidhem ne Temen.Une mendoj per 98% se Fryma e Djallit eshte Besimi Islam!!!!(Edhe pse ndoshta per vitet e jetes sime nuk dija shum per Atin e madhfuqishmin ,Por keto 2%, se smundem te tham eshte vetem100% pergjigjja e me hollsisht  Zotit e din,(E ne mundem ta dim vetem pas Pashkeve te vitit 2007-2010,se qeshte besimi i tyre dhe qfar Zoti besojn?) E nese jam gabim 100% jam e pajtuar ta vuaj Mekatin per drejtesi ashtu siq deshiron Bota! Se kam Kryqin ne Trup dhe jam e Pagezuar dhe nuk Pendohem ket qe e tham!.. Kam then gjithher edhe dota thom deri sate kthehem te I Madhfuqishmi Zot i Gjithsis.


Motra Besimja une ket qe e thom Per Muslimanet eshte fakt i gjall. Se Krishti ka thon se ka per te ardh besime te rreme,siq e dim,e une motra kam vesh per te ndegjuar duke folur per Krishtin pas shpine dhe duke na nenqmuar etj, por dhe kam sy per te par se si po sillet bota nga besimi i tyre,por kam edhe une Komb qe ta dua ne Paqe e jo tena perqajn Kombin se ne Shqiptaret nga Koha e Gjergj Kastriotit kemi qen nje gjak dhe nje Besim siq dim te gjith,Por kush na perqajti? Pergjigjja eshte Besimi Musliman, Por prap mundohemi te mbahemi permjet Kombit e gjakut,dhe besa Lutjeve me shum.

E Pse nuk erdh besimi i Muhametit ne kohen e Krishti ne ket Bot,apo para Krishtit,sikur gjith Profetet tjere,por mosi u Kryqezua e u Ringjall dhe Shkoi ne Qiell?!!..Ateher..

Pergjigjja eshte se Krishti ka shkuar ne Qiell por Fryma e Djallit(besimi musliman erdh ne Bot)Eshte ardh mbi Toka ashtu siq tha edhe u bere,e tash ti besoj une frymes se djallit e te zhduki Izraelin qe eshte Krijesa e gjith njerzimit Jo asnjeher,I rrespektoj dhe lutem por njeahstu lutem edhe per kombet tjera musliman qe te marrin besimin e drejt si fillim nga besimtaret e gjakut tim Shqiptar....Por siq e dim edhe ne te gjith ne ditet tona se Mallkimet jan te pa lejushme per besimtar e veqenarisht ne shpirta! Por ne besimin musliman mallkojn femijet e vet,Kafshet e gjdo gje?!!!TE MARRT DJALLI" ETJ, MALLKIME.
Une e dij se gjdo besimtar pa marr parasysh se qfar besimi ka seka te lejume ta mallkon femijen e vet.!Mundet te baj lloj lloj mekati por tia fal djallit permjet ofshames me pa pendim nuk e ban asnje besimtar.Vetem te besimit musliman kam ndegjuar deshmi te sakte dhe fakte te shumta..Une kam menduar qe vetem tek Kombi jon ndodhin qe nga vuajtjet e mjerimet.Por jo tek gjith Bota e Kishin, Besimtari pa marr parasysh qfar secti te besimit ka!,dhe njeashtu shkon rrekullisht ne Faltoren dhe me nje mosh pjekurie,dhe jan te nderuar nga njerzit por Mallkon ne pikat mete renda,kur duhet meu lut tek Zoti ai Mallkon. e me shum Moter Besimja spo shkruaj per besimin Islam.


Por sa i perket Izraelit eshte Komb mei vjeter dhe jemi te ardhur te gjith nga Izraeli edhe e rrespektoj dhe njeashtu Zoti ia ka dhen Pasurit e kesaj toke meu Kujdes, edhe pse jan te rrezikuar ne gjdo hap.Por jan te Shejt dhe skam arsyje ti akuzoj,Edhe pse Krishti eshte gjykuar dhe eshte Kryqezuar por Jezus Krishti ka treguar Apostujve Kryqezimin dhe eshte nisur pertu Kryqezuar, e mene Fund Krishti ika Falur per Kryqezim, e une skam arsyje ti Akuzoj Izrailin apo te mos i jap perkrahje Kur ne ditet e jetes kam par shum Dobi nga Izraeli.Psh.Ne kohen e Luftes se Kosoves ka marr refugjat per 3 muaj,iu ka ndihmuar edhe pse ska pas Paqe te Plot ne asnje kohe. E nga Muslimanet asnje dobi skemi par vetem dam,ne Komb, nga mbulesat me shall, shtypje grash e femijesh,vuajtje, mjerim,dhe prapambetesi me shekuj larg botes,ne vend se kryefamiljari me qu familjen ne Holiday ai merr pasurin e blen arm perte zhduk njerz,e familjen mbyll ne burgun shtepiak e shitjen e vajzave etj...T

e gjith keto u banen nga besimi musliman se Kombi jon jemi te Krishter,se si perkasim Muslimaneve ,Se na Falim Gabimet tona kur i bajm se ne mbrendesiren e shpirtit Zoti na urdheron e na forcon te falim e te pajtohemi per mosmarveshjen etj.. por besimi musliman nuk fal shpirterisht por e jep faljen vetem ne rast shpetese deri te shpetoj,pasi qe shpeton e perserit te njejten gje,1x e besa 2 x e me radh,dhe njeashtu e meson edhe brezin e vet te behet si Ai!.Por moter e nderuar kerkoj falje nese te dukem e tepert me shkrim.Por jam e sigurt se eshte e vertet qa kam shkruar!!


P.S. E Dua"PRINDIN E JETES SIME QE ME DHA JETEN E PERJETSHME DHE PAS KRISHTIT QATE VIN JAN VETEM thjesht FALLSO, ME KOPIME TE FJALEVE TE BIBLES KRIJOJN IMAGJINATA DHE I SHENDROJN NE VEPRA ME NDIHMEN E FRYMES SE DJALLIT!!!"



Zoti Qoft me Ju!

----------


## deshmuesi

Do tju ftoja te gjitheve, qe ti permbahemi temes ne fjale, dhe te mos e gjykojme njeritjetrin, pasi nuk eshte detyra dhe obligimi yne.  Kete teme e hapa, pasi ka plot te krishtere te cilet jo vetem qe nuk luten per popullin e perzgjedhur te Perendise Izraelin, por ata e urrejne ate, dhe nuk dine se cfare jane duke bere. Sa per Myslimane, eshte e llogjikshme qe ata ta urejne dhe te kerkojne eleminimin e tij, pasi pjesa  ne te cilen bejne pjese,  eshte pjesa qe kundershton dhe urren Zotin e Qiejve, Atin e perjetshem, Perendine Jezus Krisht.  

Jam i gatshem qe te ndaj me ju fjalen e Perendise, gjithmone per ndertimin tone. Persa i  perket myslimaneve, edhe ata jene te ftuar te marin pjese, por duke e repsektuar forumin, dhe duke mos imponuar mendimin e tyre, i cili eshte kunder doktrines dhe mesimit te Zotit tone Jezus Krisht. 



Le te vijme tek pyetja me qendrore e kesaj teme: *Perse une si i krishtere lutem per Izraelin, dhe a duhet te lutem per kete komb?*




Lutja eshte nje arme te cilen i krishteri nuk e ndan pergjate gjithe jetes se tij mbi dhe. Lutja per Izraelin nuk eshte thjesht vetem nje deshire e te krishterit, ajo eshte me teper se kaq.  Le te shohim me konkretisht se kush eshte Izraeli para Perendise,dhe cfare eshte ai per te krishteret. 

 # Perendia e perzgjodhi kete komb,  duke e ndare nga te gjitha kombet e dheut. Ateher pyetja ime eshte:Kush jam une qe ta mohoj??

 #Nese Perendia, me doren e tij te fuqishme e formoi  kete komb, kush jam une qe te kerkoj shkatrimin e tij?  

 # Nese Perendia e mbrojti dhe e mbron kete komb nga te gjithe  armiqte,  sado te fuqishem qofshin ata, kush jam une qe ta luftoj?  

  #Nese Perendia permes ketij kombi solli Shpetimtiarin tone Zotin Krisht,  ku te gjithe kombet e botes moren Shpetimin, kush jam une qe ta perbuz kete SHPETIM?? 

 #Edhe ne momentin kur  ky komb e kryqezoi Birin e vetmelindur te Perendise, Jezuis tha: Fali o Ate se nuk dine se cfare po bejne. Atehere, kush jam une qe te mos i fal??

 #Ky popull eshte PJESE qendrore e premtimit te Perendise. Kush jam une qe te thyej kete premtim?

 #Perendia  tha: lutuni per Izraelin dhe paqen ne Jeruzalem, le te begatohen ata qe e duan Izraelin.  Atehere, kush jam une qe te mos e dua Paqen dhe begatine e Perendise? 

 #Perendia i tha Abrahamit: do te bekoj te gjithe ata qe do te te bekojne, dhe do te mallkoj te gjithe ata qe do te te mallkojne.......( sepse do ) te jem Perendia yt dhe i pasardhesve te tu.  Atehere, kush jam une qe te mos hyj dhe te jetoj ne bekimin e Zotit??

 #Perendia i tha Izraelit:
  " do tju mar nga te gjitha kombet  e do tju grumbulloj nga tere vendet  dhe do tju coj perseri ne vendin tuaj. Atehere, kush jam une qe te kerkoj shfarosjen e Izraelit??

  #Perendia tha:
 " Une jam Zoti, i Shenjti juaj, Krijuesi i Izraelit, Mbreti juaj.."
Atehere,  kush jam une qe te mos e dua popullin e Mbreti tim Zotit Krisht?

  #Perendia tha: kush prek popullin tim Izrael, eshte njesoj sikur te kete prekur beben e syrit te tij.  Ateher, kush jam une qe te demtoj  syrin tim? 


  Te gjitha keto vargje, te cilat vijne prej fjales profetike te Perendise ne bibel, jane nje zbulese e qarte per cdo te krishtere,  si dhe per mbare kishen e Perendise.  
 Lutja e te krishterit per  Izraelin, nuk vjen si rezultat (dmth shperblim)  i veprave ne te cilat ecen ende Izraeli. Lutja ndaj Izraelit, eshte nje permbushje dhe thirje e Perendise drejtuar kishes se Tij, pasi ne kete menyre kisha lutet per tu permbushur  premtimi qe  Zoti i beri  Abrahamit.   Shikoni si tha apsotulli Pal:Te gjithe ju qe besoni ne  Zotin Krisht, permes BESES jeni bij te Abrahamit. Pra nese ne te krishteret, perms beses jemi bij te Abrahamit, atehere cfare jane ata( izraeli) qe rjedhin prej premtimit qe Perndia i beri  Abrahamit? Kushtojini vemendjen e duhur kesaj pyetje. Nese ne, me ane te besimit bekohemi nen te bekueshmin Abraham, po  pasardhja e tij ne Isakun, a nuk eshte e bekuar per shkak te premtimit te Perendise?   Nese tek ne Bekimi vjen per shkak te BESES ne Krishtin (dhe kjo na ben te bekojme Abrahamin dhe pasardhejn e tij), Bekimi tek pasardhja e Abrahamit perrmes Isakut,  vjen nga Perendia per shkak te premtimt qe Perendia i beri Abrahamit. Prandaj dhe Perendia i tha Abrahamit se, kush do te  te bekoje ty, do te bekohet, dhe kush do te te mallkoje ty, do te mallkohet.  Shikoni kombet rreth Izraelit dhe MALLKIMIN e Perendsie tek ta, dhe kjo do tju tregoje shume qarte se fjalet e Perendise nuk bijen poshte. Njekohesisht shikoni dhe kombet te cilat bekojne Izraelin, dhe bekimi i tyre tregon qarte se premtimi dhe thirja e Perendise nuk bije poshte.  E dini se perse MALLKIMI eshte tek kombet qe rrethojne Izraelin? Sepse ata urrejne pasardhjen e Abrahamit, Izraelin e Zotit, dhe si te tille MALLKIM do te shohin perjete.  


  Kur ne lutemi per Izraelin, lutja jone ka ne qender Perendine dhe ate cka Perendia i premtoi Abrahamit.  Ashtu sic e kam thene edhe me siper, Fjala dhe premtimi i Zotit nuk mund te bien poshte.  Cfare do te thote kjo per ne te krishteret?  Pali na jep nje zbulese shume te qarte tek letra e Romakeve.11:25-29
*  " Sepse nuk dua  o vellezer (dmth Kisha) qe ju te jeni te paditur ne kete fshehtesire, qe te mos mbaheni me te madh ne veten tuaj,  se i ka ndodhur NGURTESIM nje pjese te Izraelit ( sa qe vrane Krishtin) deri sa te kete HYRE TERRESIA E JOHEBREJVE  (dmth kisha), dhe keshtu mbare Izraeli do te shpetohet, sikurse eshte shkruar: Nga Sioni do te vije Clirimtari( Krishti), dhe do te largoje PABESINE  nga Jakobi( permes beses ne  Krishti). dhe kjo do te jete BESLIDHJA ime me ta ( Izraelin), kur une tju heq mekatet e tyre ( se do te besojne Krishtin). Persa i perket ( dmth aktualisht) ungjillit te Krishtit, ata jen armiq( prandaj dhe e kryqezuan Jezusin), por persa i perket PERZGJEDHJES jane te DASHUR  per HIR te ETERVE(  dhe eterit  jane: Abrahami, Isaku Jakobi). Sepse THIRJA dhe DHURATA  E ZOTIT, JANE TEPAKTHYSHME."*

 Ky pra eshte premtimi te cilin Zoti do ta mbaje dhe realizoje deri ne fund.  Po kisha a eshte pjese ne kete premtim?  Pikerisht Kisha vazhdon  te lutet deri ne fund per Izraelin, si  dhe ta bekoje pasardhjen e Abrahamit dhe te bekueshmin Abraham, sepse keshtu ajo permbush thirjen dhe premtimin e Perendise, bere Abrahamit.  

 Izraeli eshte nje komb i perzgjedhur i Perendise, i cili qendron para Perendise per shkak te premtimit, dhe jo veprave ne te cilat ai ecen. Keshtu dhe kisha lutet per Izraelin, jo per permbushjen e veprave ne te cilen ecen Izraeli, por ne  permbushjen  e premtimit  te Perendise, sepse dhe kisha eshte  pjese e plote e ketij premtimi.  Por kjo nuk do te thote se, Perendia mbyll syte para veprave jo te drejta te Izraelit. Perendia, ne te cilin ne besojme, eshte Perendi i DREJTE dhe i DASHUR. E keqja nuk mund te jete kuresesi pjese e Tij. Ai e ndeshkon cdo te keqe dhe ate qe ndjek te keqen. Izreli eshte i vetmi komb, i cili ashtu sic ka pare dhe ka mare BEKIMIN e Perendise, po keshtu ka mare dhe NDESHKIMIN e Tij. Pra Zoti nuk mban anesi. Por dikush mbase  do te thote: nese Zoti nuk mban anesi, atehere  pse  Izraelin e ruan, kur vete Izraeli e kryqezoi Birin e tij te vetmelindur Zotin Krisht? 




 Kete pergjigje do ta jap ne shkrimin  tjeter.

----------


## Labeati

o deshmues... qe te lutemi per izraelin ne vecanti si shume e ke shty limitin.

Te krishteret luten per gjith njerzimin njisoj.

Personalisht e perkrah te dreten legjitime te shtetit te izraelit per me mbrojte popullin e vet kunder barbareve dhe injorances ekstremiste qe ka aty rrotull, se fundja vete e kane ndertue dhe i kane dhane emen atij vendi, por qe prej pikpamjes fetare kristiane, ekzistenca apo jo e izraelit dhe izraeliteve nuk ka ndoj randesi te vecante.

Per ma teper ky "populli i zgjedhun" qe thua ti, as qe pranon aspak te kete ekzistue Jezu Krishti (ne kuptimin e krishtene si Zot), por e quan "mashtrues" apo ne rastin ma te mire nji rabin te rendomte.

Gjithashtu lexim jot "ad literam" i bibles te ban me besue se Populli i zgjedhun i atehershmi duhet te jete edhe sot. Ne fakt me ardhjen e Krishtit ne toke "populli i zgjedhun" jane te krishteret pasuesit e fjales se Tij, e ketu te pakten sot per sot nuk futen hebrejte.

Pra te lutemi qe te besojne ne Jezu Krishtin e mos ta mohojne ndoshta... kjo edhe pertypet disi.

----------


## Peniel

Nëse është e paqartë për shumicën se cili është ky Izrael për të cilin vëlla Dëshmuesi na fton të lutemi, atëhere lexoni me kujdes postimet e tij dhe mos e mbushni temën me postime të kota. Se çfarë besojnë myslimanët kjo është një çështje tjetër për të cilën nuk do diskutojmë këtu.



Një këshillë miqësore nga ana ime për ju myslimanët. Meqënëse ju i besoni më tepër Dhiatës së Vjetër, atëhere e mira është t'i hidhni një sy përpara se të diskutoni. Besoj se do ta kuptoni pse Perëndia zgjodhi një popull. Është e qartë dhe mëse e kuptueshme për të gjithë.




Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Mergimtare

I nderuar vlla deshmues,Mos qaj koken aspak me pa drejtesit e besmit te pa njohur mbi dheun e Tokes,se deshirojn qete qortojn qete mos shkruajsh per Zotn e gjithsis!por vazhdo mundesisht me temat e mrekullueshme qe i lexoj ka disaher me vemendje, Se filozofit e shpikura nga deshira e djallit skan me pas fund deri ne diten kur te qetesohet Izraeli nga zhdukja e ketij besimi te djallit, qe siq po shifet edhe neper ngjarje ne TV , se gjdo gje qe ka fillim edhe e dim se ka mbarim, E sipas Kohes se siq po shifet mbarimi eshte afer shum. Se ne bibel thuhet se per luftrat e gjykimet kombi kunder kombit , mbreteris kunder mbreteris,vllau kunder vllau, etj..etj..Ateher dote vien Zoti e dote pastron Token nga jo besimtaret.! E keshtu qe une nga jeta praktike kam par se kan filluar Muslimanet te kerkojn ndihme naper Kisha me veshje fetare e besa edhe duke ikur nga familjet e tyre e jan quar kunder vllaut duke kerkuar strehim ne Tokat me besim Krishter, e keshtu qe qa po loxoj ne Bibel ashtu eshte duke u ber ne ditet e tona..Natyra ka filluar meu qrregulluar mete madhe, nga viti 2000, vershime, zjarre, luftra etj,, siq i dim dhe jemi duke i perjetu. E per ma shum me Koke trashet qe e kan trunin te programuar per Mallkimet e si mei ber Rremuja mbi toke dhe ta ushqejn shpirtin me gjera tragjike e dramatike dhe njeshtu me heqje shpirterash nga trupat e pa fajshem. etj..Se detyrohem te gjykoj ka shof vuajtje e mjerim ne njerzesh..
Jetojn neper Zgafella qe as kafsha nuk jeton e nuk mendon per te Ndertuar Jeten e shtetin me bukurit natyrore sikur Izraeli dhe Besimtaret e Krishtit e besa edhe besimtaret tjere qe mundohen te perparojn ,Por ky besim i djallezuar neper shpella vetem mendon si me zhduk njerzimi dhe gjdo gje ta ban pluhur e zjarr sikur qe jan vet duke tu jetuar ne balt ne shekullin 21.Mjerim . E per at une Habitem me bashk kombasit e mi,qe e shofin shum mir jeten e tyre neper TV.dhe prap shkojn pas Tyre.
Por mene Fund jam e Gezuar qe Besoj te Zoti Krishti e sjam sllave e jetave te huaja(Siq thojn Turqit, per shqiptaret ,se sjan sjan Besimtar por jan te ardhur permjet neve,dhe njeashtu te Asies per Boshnjake qe kan ber Komb musliman qe nuk egziston )E keshtu qe Zoti thot se Besimtari qe ska shtepin shkemb at e merr uji. por une spo shkruaj hollsisht permjet Bibles por pak permjet bibles e me shum permjet Jetes me Zotin qe kam ne ditet e jetes sime..
P.S.Po largohem nga forumi per ti shikuar lajmet mete reja nga Djalli se qberi ne shtepin e bardh!!!!!

I dashur vella deshmues te deshiroj bekim te plot e kam deshir saher qe hapi ket faqe te lexoj nga Besimtaret siq je ti fjal te verteta dhe te plota me domethenje qe me ngjallin jeten edhe me shum..

Zoti te Bekoft!

----------


## deshmuesi

Si gjithmone jam i vemendshem ndaj cdo pyetje dhe paqartesi qe ka tek ju te nderuar vellezer dhe miq dashamires.

 Ajo qe me preokupon me teper eshte fakti se, nga mendimet tuaja rreth temes ne fjale, duket sikur tema i nuk eshte mjaft e qarte. Por pyetja ime eshte: Perse vella Peneil ka kapur thelbin qendror te kesaj teme? Kjo me qetson disi dhe njekohesisht me inkurajon  qe te vazhdoj te shkruaj.   

 Se pari dua ti drejtohem zotit Lebeati.

 Se pari te falenderoj qe i kushon vemendje kesaj teme , si dhe qe perpiqesh te japesh ndihmesen tende permes shkrimit tend. Tani ne lidhje me ate qe thua se, lutja per Izraelin nga ana te krishtereve, eshte si shume. Une kam sjelle plot fakte nga fjala profetike ne bibel,  ku behet i qarte mesazi qe Perendia i jep kishes se tij, ne lidhje me Izraelin dhe lutjen ndaj tij. E di qe ka dhe plot vargje te tjere ne bibel, ku cdo i krishtere mer mesazh edhe me te plote. Por shoh se nje pjese e te krishtereve, duke mos e vleresuar kete lutje ndaj popullit te Izraelit, qe ne fakt eshte dhe nje thirje qe Perendia i ben kishes se Tij, jo vetem qe nuk luten per Izraelin, por e urrejne ate, duke ecur ne te njejtn "UDHE" ku ecin  myslimanet dhe kundershtaret e Krishtit.  Persa i perket Izraelit te sotem dhe Izraelit te Perendise, ketu duhet te kemi nje kuptim sa me te qarte.   Natyrisht qe qellimi final i Perendise eshte Jeruzalemi qiellor, ku Populli i Perendise eshte vetem kisha e tij. Por le te vijme tek nje sere pyetjesh te cilat jane: Izraeli i sotem cfare eshte ne sy te Perendise? A eshte ai  i barabarte me kombet e tjere, para syrit te Zotit, apo eshte i vecuar per nje plan te Perendise? A formoi Perendia ndonje komb tjeter, pervec Izraelit, ku permes te cilit te realizoje qellimin e tij? Po sot, cfare eshte Izraeli per Perendine? 

 Mbase ka dhe plot pyetje te tjera, por une mendoj se keto jane te mjaftueshme per te pare me konkretisht se kush eshte Izraeli, dhe cfare ai eshte para syrit te Zotit.  Une kam sjelle plot argunmenta ku deshmoj qartazi se, Izraeli si dje po ashtu edhe deri ne fund, mbetet kombi i perzgjedhur i Perendise, ku ASNJE PREMTIM NUK BIJE POSHTE. Tani ky fakt nuk duhet ngatruar me kishen e Zotit. Kisha e Perendise eshte TRUPI I KRISHTIT. Kisha eshte KOBMBI I PEREJTSHEM I PERENDISE. Tani cfare ndryshim ka midis kishes, Izraelit te sotem dhe kombeve te tjera.  Kombet e tjera , te cilat edhe ato i formoi Perendia, nuk ju eshte dhene ndonje premtim. Ndersa Izraelit ju dha premtimi. Pikerisht letra e Palit drejtuar romakeve na e jep plot qartesi kete fakt.  Pali na tregon se ne kishen e Romes, kishte nje problem midis te krishtereve dhe hebrenjve. Pali ju tregon te krishterve( edhe neve sot) se HEBRENJTE jane PEMA e ULLIRIT.  

Po i sjell  fjalet e Palit, derguar te krishtereve ne Rome. Romak:11:13-25.
  " Sepse po ju flas juve johebrenjve...mos u mburni kunder degeve(natyrore), nese mburresh kunder tyre, mos haro se NUK E MBAN TI RRENJEN (dmth Izraelin) por rrenja(Izraeli) te mban ty."

 Per Palin "RRENJA" dhe e gjithe PEMA  e ULLIRIT eshte IZRAELI.  Pyetja eshte: po ne te krishteret a kemi pjese ne kete PEME? Ja si thote Pali:
 " sepse neqoftese ti u kepute nga "ULLIRI I EGER"( dmth johebrenjte) prej natyre, dhe u SHARTOVE kunder natyres ne ULLI TE BUTE, aq me teper keto( hebrenjte) qe jane dege prej natyre do te SHARTOHEN NE ULLIRIN E VET."

 Nuk dua te ndalem me tej ne kete pike, pasi eshte pjesa tjeter e shkrimit tim, te cilen do ta sjell me vone. Fakti eshte se ne johebrenjte, HYME ne premtimin e tyre dmth Izraelit, me ane te beses ne Krishtin, ndersa Izraeli ka te drejten e premtimit, sepse atij ju be ky premtim. Pra ka nje dallim renjesor midis Hebrenjve dhe johebrenjve. Perendia nuk ju beri shqiptareve, grekeve, amerikaneve, e gjith kombeve te tjere ndonje premtim. Premtimi i Perendise tek Abrahami erdhi vetem per kobmin e tij te zgjedhur. Por a eshte  kombi i Izraelit  edhe sot e kesaj dite  komb i zgjedhur i Perendise?  Ketu varet se sa njohuri ke ne Zotin, ne te cilin edhe beson.  Perendia ku ne besojme nuk ndryshon, keshtu dhe fjala e premtimi i tij nuk ndryshojne. Izraeli mbetet kombi i tij i zgjedhur deri ne fund. Cfare do te thote kjo?  Kjo do te thote qe, edhe pse ata e kryqezuan Krishtin, dhe nuk besuan ne te, "DERA" nuk ju eshte mbyllur, dhe  kjo per shkak te premtimit.  Perendia  mban premtimin e Tij duke mos e mbeshtetur ne veprat qe ben Izraeli, por duke u mbeshtetur plotesisht  ne ndershmerine dhe fuqine e Tij.  Pra Izraeli duke qene pjese qendrore e ketij premtimi, nuk mbetet i perjashtuar, sepse ai eshte "PEMA E ULLIRIT" . Ashtu sic u SHARTOVE TI, thote Pali nga ulliri i eger ne te bute, keshtu dhe Izraelit do te rishartohet ne ULLIRIN E VET.  Kuptoi keto fjale plot zbulese te Palit. Mendoj se jam perpjekur disi, qe te sjell edhe me qartsiht dicka per ju Lebeati.

 Sa per myslimanet, mendoj se nuk kane veshe per te digjuar, dhe cdo ZE nuk vlen tek ta.  Ti Murik ben mire te digjosh me teper ne menyre qe te mesosh. Edhe pse me fyen, kjo eshte per nderin tim dhe dobesine tuaj.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ashtu sic e kam theksuar edhe ne shkrimin me siper, Perendia nuk mban anesi. Ai e zgjodhi Izraelin  nga te gjitha kombet e dheut, per te realizuar qellimin e Tij. Tani vijme tek pyetja: Pese Perendia e ruan Izraelin, edhe pse Izraeli e kryqezoi Birin e vetmelindur te Perendise? 


 Fjala profetike ne bibel na deshmon se, Izraeli qendron para Zotit jo per shkak te veprave ne te cilat ai ecen, por per shkak te premtimit, qe Perendia i pati bere Abrahamit.  Zoti do ta ruaje Izraelin deri ne fund, kjo sepse fjala dhe premtimi i Tij, nuk mund te bien poshte.  Zoti eshte besink ne ato qe thote dhe ben. Ai kurre nuk e shkel premtimin dhe beslidhjen e bere me Abrahamin. Ky eshte nje tipar thelbesor i Perendise Jehovah, ne te cilin beson Kisha e Perendise. Por le te japim pergjigje pyetjes se mesiperme.

       Te kryqezosh Birin e Perendise, nuk ka mekat me te madh ndaj Perendise.

Jezusi qysh ne momentin qe erdhi ne kete bote, ju deklaroi dishepujve te tij, se nje dite ai do te merej dhe do te kryqezohej, por diten e trete ai do te ringjallej. Pra kryqezimi i Jezusit, nuk ishte nje dicka e panjohur prej vete Zotit Perendi. Ne profecite thene prej prej gojes profetike, ishte parathene se Mesia do te vije per te shpetuar popullin e Tij. Por pyetja eshte: kush ishte populli i Tij?  Natyrisht qe simbas premitimit dhe beslidhjes, ky popull ishte Izraeli, por Izraeli nuk e njohu, dhe nuk e pranoi.  Si mendoni ju: Mendoni se ky fakt ishte i fshehur para Perendise? Perendia di GJITHSHKA. GJITHSHKA eshte e ZBULUAE para Tij.  Pra Perendia duke njohur zemren e NGURTE te popullit te  Izraelit,  kete NGURTESIM   e ktheu ne nje BEKIM per te gjitha kombet e DHEUT?  Por a ishte kyBEKIM nje pjese e PREMTIMIT qe Perendia i pati bere Abrahamit?  

 Ja si i tha Perendia Abrahamit:
 " Dhe nuk do te quhesh me Abram, por emri yt do te jete Abraham, sepse une te bej babane e nje shumice kombesh."

 Pyetja eshte: Kush eshte kjo shumce kombesh? Apsotulli Pal na jep nje pergjigje te plote rreth pyetjes ne fjale. Ai duke u nsiur nga ky premtim i Perendise ju deshmon te krishtereve mbare duke ju thene se, ju jeni BIJ te Abrahamit per shkak te besimi. Pra ky fakt na deshmon se te gjitha kombet qe BESEN e tyre e kane ne Krishtin Jezus , jane bijt te Abrahamit. 

 Po myslimanet a jane bij te Abrahamit? Dihet se Ismaeli ishte biri i Abramit, te cilin ai e  beri ne menyre te jashtligjshme  me skllaven Agar.  Abrahami nuk mund te vendoste vete trashegimine e tij. Por perse? Kjo sepse Ishte Perendia Ai qe e perzgjodhi, qe e thirri dhe qe e shumoi. Pra  Perendia ishte i vetmi Ai,  i cili do te percaktonte se kush do te ishte trashegimitari i Abrahamit.   Myslimanet perpiqen te futen ne trashegimine  e Abrahamit, por vete besa dhe rruga e tyre, jo vetem qe e kundershton Abrahamin, por kerkon qe ta shfarose ate plotesisht  nga faqja e dheut.  Lufta dhe deshira e tyre per te zhdukur njehere e pergjithmone kombin e Izraelit, ati i te cilit eshte Abrami, tregon qarte se sa ata trashegojne prej Abrahamit.  Por le te vijme para faktit dhe te shohim se ke percaktoi Perendia trashegimtar te Abrahamit. 

Ja si i thote Perendia Abrahamit:

  " ..Sara GRUAJA JOTE do te linde nje bir dhe ti do tja vesh emrin ISAK, dhe une do te caktoj beslidhjen time  me te. Ajo do te jete nje BESLIDHJE e PERJETSHME me pasardhesit e tij ( Izraelin). Sa per Isamlein, une ta kam plotesuar DESHIREN. Une do ta bekoj dhe do te bej te frytshem dhe do ta shumoj. Ai do te behet babai i dymbedhjete prencerve, dhe une do te bej prej tij nje komb shume te madh (kombi arab). POR BESLIDHJEN TIME DO TA PERFUNDOJ NE ISAKUN QE SARA DO TE LINDE, ..."

  NE keto fjale te Perendise, ne shohim mjaft qare se, kombi i Perendise, i cili erdhi permes Isakut, eshte pikerisht Izraeli. 
 Po kombet te cilat besuan ne te njetin besim te Abrahamit, dmth ne Krishtin, a kane pjese ne trashegimine e Abrahamit?

  Perseri Pali tek letra e romakeve, na jep nje shpjegim te qarte rreth ketij fakti.   Ai thote se, nje PJESE te Izraelit, ju ngurtesua zemra dhe kjo ndodhi qe ne kete trashegimi te tij te hynin edhe kombet johebre, gjithmone permes beses ne Krishtin. Perendia kete NGURTESIM te Izraelit, te cilet e moren dhe e kryqezuan Birin e Perendise, e KTHEHU ne nje BEKIM per te gjitha ato kombe te cilat ishin pjese e premtimit, te cilin e citova pak me siper. Vetem Perendia ka FUQI te ktheje MALLKIMIN ne BEKIM dhe mekatin ne drejtesi. Tani ju pyes: Nese ne kemi hyre ne TRASHEGIMIN e Abrahamit permes beses ne Krisht, cfare jane per ne ata(izrailitet), te cileve ju takon  trashegimia? 

 Le te ndalemi tek  shembelltyra  e dasmes se mbretit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Tek Mat:22: Jezusi na jep nje shembelltyre mjaft te qarte, ne lidhje me temen ne fjale. Jezusi thote se, nje mbret do te martonte birin e tij dhe keshtu ai pregatiti nje dasme te madhe. Pasi i beri te gjitha gati, ai con sherbetoret e tij per te theritur te FTUARIT. Pasi sherbetoret vajten dhe ju thane te FTUARVE qe te vinin ne dasmen e birit te mbretit, disa prej tyre refuzuan te vijne ne dasme, duke nxjere probleme te ndryshme. Pra ata pa e perfillur FTESEN e Mbretit, shkuan secili ne PUNE te vet. Bile Jezusi thote se disa prej sherbetoreve te mbretit  i rrahen dhe i vrane. Keshtu mbreti kur digjoi se cfare kishin bere te FTUARIT ndaj sherbetoreve te tij, dergoi ushtrine e tij per ti shfarosur ata gjakesore.  

 Kjo eshte pak a shume pjesa e pare e kesaj shembelltyre. Jezusi na tregon se te FTUARIT jane pikerisht ata te cileve ju takon FTESA dhe VENDI ne DASMEN e Birit te  mbretit. Izraeli eshte populli i perzgjedhur i Perendise, dhe atij i takojne FTESA dhe VENDET ne kete DASME. Perendia dergoi profetet e tij ne kete popull, te cilet ne plot raste i persekutuan dhe i vrane, per faktin se ky popull ishte "qafeforte". Vete Biri i Perendsie Zoti Krisht, ju deshmoi ASHPERISNE e zemres Izraelit, duke ju thene se, i hapa krahet e mij drejt jush, por ju me refuzuat. Cfare tregon ky fakt? Pikerisht Izraelit i ka ndodhur nje NGURTESIM ne ZEMER, thote Pali tek Romaket. Ai  nuk ecen permes BESES ne Krishtin, por ecen ne drejtesine e tij, simbas veprave te ligjit.  Ky fakt beri qe ata te zene Birin e vetmelindur te Perendsie dhe ta kryqezojne me duart e te pabeseve.  

 Perendia, edhe pse Izraeli vepro keshtu duke mosnjohur HIRIN e Perendsie i cili u rrefye me ane te Krishtit, nuk e hodhi poshte popullin e Tij. Beselidhja e tij me Abrahamin dhe pasardhjen e tij, ishte nje beslidhje e perejtshme.  Kur Perendia beri beslidhjen, izraeli ende nuk ishte krijuar, pra ky fakt na deshmon se, besalidhja e Perendise nuk varet nga faktori njeri, por varet nga cka Perendia premton dhe ben. Kur ne vijme ne Krishtin duke u dorezouar ne doren e tij, ne kemi hyre ne kete BESLIDHJE duke u bere pjese e perjetshme e saj. Qe nga ky cast te gjitha "urat" pas nesh jane shkatruar, dhe nuk ka me kthim prapa.  Veshtrimi dhe rruga jone eshte vetem Krishti. Ai i krishtere i cili ende nuk ka erdhur ne kete perfundim, duhet te shohe serizisht se ne besen e tij mungon JEzusi i Gjalle, Sheptimtiari i Perjetshem. Ka plot te krishtere te cilet e shohin besen ne Krisht, si nje aftesi te tyren, dhe jo si FRUT te Frymes se Shenjte.   

Kjo ben qe keta lloj te krishteresh te deshmojne dhe te thone se, shpetimi eshte dicka qe i krishteri edhe mund ta humbase kur  bije nga besimi.  Mbase po dal pak nga tema, por nje mendim i tille, vjen gjithmone prej nje bese qe beson ne Krishtin, por qe ende Jezusin se ka TAKUAR. 
 Nje dite pasi e digjova nje te krishtere, i cili me tha: shpetimin mund ta humbase i krishteri nese ai bije nga besimi.  Vargu qe me erdhi nderment ishte pikerisht nga psalmisti David, i cili thote: Edhe nese Bie, Zoti do te me ngreje.  Cfare na deshmon Zoti permes fjaleve te Davidit?  Kete deshmi na e sqaron  

Jezusi shume qarte  tek ungjilli pas Gjonit, ku fuqishem dhe ne nje siguri te plote na thote:   
    "Askush nuk do te mund tju rrembeje nga dora ime."

  Tek fjala e Zotit kam gjithmone SIGURI, dhe pikerisht kete ma jep BESA e gjalle e Krishtit, e cila vepron tek une, jo ne saje te aftesive te mija, por ne saje te Fuqise se Perendise.

 Le te kthehemi tek shembelltyra e dasmes se mbretit. 
 Permes shembelltyres Jezusi i tregon Kishes, se, te FTUARIT jane pikerisht ata te cileve ju eshte bere edhe premtimi.  Bibla thote se, Jezusi erdhi tek te tijte, por te tijte nuk e pranuan.  Vendet ne DASME ishin te rezervuara per te TIJTE, qe ne kete rast jane Izraeli. Por cfare ndodhi me te FTUARIT? Gjithsecili e rrefuzoi FTESEN. Pra Perendia na deshmon se FTESA ishte per  Izraelin dhe jo per johebrenjte. Por cfare solli RREFUZIMI i tyre?

 Ne pjesen e dyte te shembelltyres Jezusi thote se, Mbreti pasi mesoi se shume te ftuar e rrefuzuan ftesen e tij,  ju tha sherbetoreve te tij: 
 " Dasma eshte GATI, por te FTUARIT nuk ishin te DENJE.  Shkoni ne UDHEKRYQE dhe ftoni ne dasme kedo qe te gjeni."

 A e kini menduar ndonjeher se, nese te FTUARIT do te kishin erdhur ne DASME dhe te kishin zene vendet, cfare do te ndodhte me ne qe rinim ne UDHEKRYQ????
 Jezusi na deshmon plotsisht se, fale RREFUZIMIT te te FTUARVE, te cileve ju TAKONTE PLOTESISHT  vendi ne dasme, solli nje mundesi tek johebrenjte, te cileve nuk ju TAKONTE vendi ne dasme. Pra ne te gjithe johebrenjte, PERFITUAM ne saje te HIRIT dhe meshires se Zotit, per tu bere PJESTARE te DASMES, duke hyre ne PJESEN qe ju takonte te FTURAVE. Pra ne johebrenjve nuk na takonte AZGJE, sepse nuk na u premtua AZGJE. Kjo beri qe Jezusi ti thoshte gruas siriane se, "buka e femijeve nuk mund tju hidhet kelysheve te qenve". Shume njerez ndjene ofendim nga keto fjale te Krishtit, por kjo mban nje te vertet te madhe ne deshmi te vet.  Guraja siriane, e cila ishte johebre (dmth e paftuar), e kuptoi thelbin dhe qellimin e ketyre fjaleve te Krishtit, prandja i tha: edhe kelyshet mund te hane nga therimet qe bijen nga tavolina e zoterinjve. Dhe Jezusi e tregoi kete shembull te BESIMIT ne mbare Izraelin.  Ajo e kuptoi dhe pranoi se BUKA ishte VETEM  per FEMIJET dmth Izraelin, por edhe te huajt mund te hanin nga ato qe binin nga tryeza e tyre. ( kuptoni mesimin)
 Izraeli ishte populli te cilin Zoti perzgjodhi, dhe i beri te gjitha premtimet. Zoti eshte i DURUESHMe( makrothimios) deri ne fund. Ai nuk mund te MOHOJE dhe te shkele premtimin dhe beslidhjen e tij. NEse Izraeli eshte ende i NGURTESUAR, kjo nuk do te thote qe Zoti ta braktise ate. Ai do ta MBAJE ate deri ne fund, sepse BESLIDHJA e tij eshte e perjetshme. 


  Askush prej nesh nuk e priste dasmen e birit te mbretit, sepse nuk ishmi PJSETARE te sojit te tij. Ne endeshim nder udhekryqet e jetes, pikerisht si njerez qe kishim HUMBUR udhen e JETES. Ne nuk njihnim Perendine, sepse nuk ishim me te. Por kur sherbetoret e mbretit erdhen dhe na gjeten ne UDHEKRYQ( kupto njeri me drejtim te humbur), zemra jone u HAP ne cast, dhe e pranuam FJALEN e JETES, DRITEN qe ndricon RRUGEN e perjetshme. 


 Tani le te vijme tek pyetja: Perse lutem per Izraelin?

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje vella Deshmues,

Une mendoj se sa here ne Bibel (Dhjata e Re) permendet Izraeli, aty eshte fjala per Izraelin Qiellor (dmth per ne) jo per Izraelin e mishit.


_6 Por kjo nuk do të thotë se fjala e Perëndisë ra poshtë, sepse jo të gjithë që janë nga Izraeli janë Izrael

7 As sepse janë pasardhës e Abrahamit janë të gjithë bij; por: "Në Isakun do të quhet pasardhja jote".

8 Do të thotë: nuk janë bijtë e Perëndisë ata që lindin prej mishi, por vetëm bijtë e premtimit numërohen si pasardhës._*

Romakeve 9*


Pra, prej Abrahamit linden Isasku dhe Ismaeli, por vetem tek Isaku kaluan premtimet qe ju bene Abrahamit (sepse ai ishte bir i premtimit, dhe jo i mishit).

I njejti parim zbatohet dhe me pasardhesit e Isakut (dmth me Izraelin prej mishi).

Vetem ata qe lindin nga Premtimi jane Izrael, dhe keta jane ata qe kane lindur se lartazi ne Krishtin.

_Dhe premtimet iu bënë Abrahamit dhe pasardhjes së tij. Shkrimi nuk thotë: "Edhe pasardhësve" si të ishin shumë, por të një të vetme: "Dhe pasardhjes sate", pra Krishti._*

Galatasve 3:16*

Pra, Izraeli i vertete eshte Krishti dhe nepermejt Tij dhe ne

----------


## Labeati

> Se pari dua ti drejtohem zotit Lebeati.
>  Se pari te falenderoj qe i kushon vemendje kesaj teme , si dhe qe perpiqesh te japesh ndihmesen tende permes shkrimit tend. Tani ne lidhje me ate qe thua se, lutja per Izraelin nga ana te krishtereve, eshte si shume. Une kam sjelle plot fakte nga fjala profetike ne bibel,  ku behet i qarte mesazi qe Perendia i jep kishes se tij, ne lidhje me Izraelin dhe lutjen ndaj tij. E di qe ka dhe plot vargje te tjere ne bibel, ku cdo i krishtere mer mesazh edhe me te plote. Por shoh se nje pjese e te krishtereve, duke mos e vleresuar kete lutje ndaj popullit te Izraelit, qe ne fakt eshte dhe nje thirje qe Perendia i ben kishes se Tij, jo vetem qe nuk luten per Izraelin, por e urrejne ate, duke ecur ne te njejtn "UDHE" ku ecin  myslimanet dhe kundershtaret e Krishtit.


O Deshmues, as qe e pata ndermend te vijoja ket debat, madje e pata harrue, kur nji reputacion i kuq negativ prej teje ma kujtoi.
Tashti mue nuk me bahet aspak vone per reputacionin tand, (mos kujtosh se po te ankohem) por une shpreha mendimin tim qe ty nuk te paska ardhe aspak per shtat pavarsisht fjaleve te bukura e falenderimeve.

Tashti, edhe njihere po te sqaroj se per te krishteret e vertete nuk ka dallime rracore dhe as etnike, ata jane njisoj perpara Zotit. Qenia hebre apo arab, nuk ka kurrfare randesie, te tille te ka fale Zoti e aty do japesh llogari per veprat e tua.

Tashti, misioni i kombit te Izraelit asht mbylle me ardhjen ne Toke te Jezu Krishtit, prandaj testamenti i Ri e kjarteson mire kete pune, dhe jane te krishteret ata qe kane pranue mesazhin e Krishtit qe do te meritojne edhe shperblimin.

Nese hebrejte jane te krishtere, po.
Tashti kam une disa pyetje per ty, mundesisht mu pergjigj shkurt:

1) Izraeli i sotshem dhe hebrejte a e pranojne Jezu Krishtin si Mesiah, Zot e perendi?
2) Nese nuk e pranojne aspak Jezusin, madje shumica e sulmon si mashtrues, atehere cfare i ban izraelitet ma te mire bie fjala se kinezet? Apo afrikanet? Ata te pakten nuke shajne Jezusin e nuk i vene epitete.
3) A nuk ishin vete hebrejte qe e kryqezuen Jezusin? A kane kerkuar ndonjehere pendese para Zotit per ket pune?

Pra pse u dashka te krishteret te luten per Izraelin (tokesor) ne vecanti?
Nuk shof ndoj arsye te vecante pervec militantizmit protestant qe duke e lexue Biblen ad-literam i pelqen shume pjeset luftarake te kohes se Davidit.

Shendet, edhe po nuk u pergjegje nuk ka problem...

----------


## Labeati

> izraeli eshte populli i zghedhur i zotit , pavaresisht se hebrejte i permbahen vec judaizmit dhe jo dhiates se re .
> zoti kur ben nje vendim nuk behet pishman dhe i permbahet fjaleve te tij.
> ke paqartesi miku im .


Po paqartesi po na i sqaron "partia" juej. Tashti une bana disa pyetje e ti pervec emocioneve tua si "mahnitje perballe qendreses", degjimeve ne kishen lokale etj, pergjigje nuk mora.

Une besoj se Zoti i ka krijue te gjith njerezit te barabarte, e jo disa padrone (te zgjedhur) e disa sherbtore detyra e te cileve asht te luten per padronet (te zgjedhunit).

JO! "Cdo berr varet prej kambeve te veta" - thote populli, edhe secili ka me u gjykue prej veprave individuale qe ban.
I krishteri quhet i tille sepse beson mesazhin e Jezu Krishtit - Zotit qe u vu ne kryq per mekatet e njerzimit, e u ringjall.

Ky asht thelbi!
Tashti ti me thue, se hebrejte te cilet dikur e vune ne kryq, e sot ose E MOHOJNE, ose e TALLIN, ose e FYEJNE Jezu Krishtin, pra une si i krishter duhet te lutem per ta???!!!

*A mos po me thue se ndersa une si i krishter do me refuzohej parajsa nese e mohoj Jezusin, atij qe asht hebre i lejohet, edhe sikur te fyeje e mohoje Zotin?*

Ku e ke gjete kete? Se ne Bibel vetem fatkeqesina paten sa here nuk ju binden.

Nji pyetje ma te thjeshte:

1) Cfare konsiderate kane izraelitet per Jezusin SOT? A e pranojne ata ATE?

Shenim:
Nuk kam kurrfare problemi specifik racor anti-semit. Thjesht mendoj se nuk eshte detyre e krishtere me u lute per popullin e izraelit ma shume se per cilindo popull tjeter, kudo ne bote.

----------


## deshmuesi

I nderuar Labeati.
 Te me falesh nese je ndjere keq me reputacionin qe kem bere ne shkrimit tend. Kjo nuk ka te beje aspak me personin tuaj, pasi nuk ju njoh. Nuk ndjehem mire nese lendoj dike, qofte dhe padashur, prandaj me fal.

 Fillimisht dua tju them se, nuk e kam aprovuar shkrimin tend, per faktin se,  shkrimi juaj ka nje paqartesi ne thelbin e asaj qe une po shkruaj( mbase une jam pak i pakuptueshem ne shkrimin tim).
 Se pari , ne asnje vend nuk kam thene se Izraeli eshte popull me i mire se kinezet( dmth johebrenjte). Pra ji i kujdeseshem kur mer referencat. Ajo qe kam thene dhe vazhdoj ta them eshte fakti se, Perendia  Zgjodhi kete popull, dhe jo Kinezet( nenkupto johebrenjte). Perendia ju zbulua ketij populli dhe jo kinezeve. Perendia solli Shpetimtiarin me ane te ketij populli dhe jo prej kinezeve. Pra kur flasim ne kete kendveshtrim, natyrisht qe ka nje ndryshim shume te madh midis Izraelit dhe gjithe kombeve. 

Ti pyet se, cfare konsiderate kane sot Izrailitet per JEzusin. 
   Dihet plotesisht se, ata ende nuk e kane pranuar Jezusin si Mesia, dhe Bir te Perendise. Pikerisht  kjo eshte pjese e NGURTEISMIT te tyre, por qe ti dhe une perfituam nga ky NGURTESIM. Prandaj duhet te lexosh me vemendje letren e Romakeve, ku Pali thote:  ".....sepse nuk dua o vellezer qe te jeni te paditur  NE KETE FSHEHETESI dhe te mbaheni  me te larter ne veten tuaj, se i ka ndodhur nje NGURTESIM nje pjese te Izraelit, deri sa te kete HYRE TERESIA E JOHEBRENJVE(te krishteret), dhe keshtu mbare IZRAELI do te SHPETOHET.."

 Ja pra lexo fundin: "mbare Izraeli do te shpetohet."
   Asnje kombi Perendia nuk i ka bere nje premtim te tille. Kjo tregon se ne ditet e fundit mbare IZraeli do te pranoje Krishtin, dhe kjo eshte shenja e fundit, kur Krishti te vije. Ja cthote Jezusi per kete: 
 " Ja shtepia juaj ( izrael)do te lihet e shkrete. Dhe une po ju them nuk do te me shihni me, derisa te vije KOHA te thoni: bekuar qofte Ai qe vjen ( Jezusi ne ardhjen e tij te dyte) ne emer te Zotit."

 Tani KOHA Izraelit ende nuk i ka erdhur, dhe Pali thote se deri sa te vije kjo KOHE per Izraelin, ne Shpetim do te hyje tere PLOTESIA e JOHEBRENJVE.  Pra koha per Izraelin do te vije, atehere kur te kete hyre e gjithe plotesia e johebrenjve ne shpetim. Kete kohe e di Zoti dhe numrin e plotesise se johebrenjve qe do te hyjne ne shpetim e di Zoti, prandaj dhe Pali e quan nje "FSHEHTESIRE". 
 Tani te pyes: NEse Perendia ende e ruan kete komb per diten e fundit, dhe nuk e ka hedhur poshte,  kush je ti apo une qe ta hedhim poshte? Nese Zoti thote: kush prek Izraelin eshte njesoj sikur te kete prekur beben e syrt te tij, cfare tregon kjo per ty dhe per mua? Zoti nuk thote kush prek kinezet apo shqiptaret, por thote :kush prek Izraelin. Pra kjo tregon se ka nje ndryshim midis Izraelit dhe  kombeve te tjera. Kjo nuk duhet kuptuar sikur Perendia ben diferencime ne dashuri. Dashuria i do te GJITHA , thote Pali tek korinthasit, dhe Perendia eshte Dashuri, thote Gjoni ne letren e tij. Por ketu kemi te bejme me PREMTIM te Perendise, dhe mbajtje te premtimit deri ne realizim. Pikerisht ky eshte dhe thelbi i ketij shkrimi.

  E rendesishme per ne te krishteret eshte, qe cdo kush prej nesh duhet te dije se plani i Perendise me kete komb ende nuk ka perfunduar, prandja dhe duhet te lutemi per ta. Pikerisht ky ka qene dhe mosaprovimi qe une i kam bere shkrimit tend, pasi ti thua se me ardhjen e Krishtit, gjithshka me Izraelin ka perfunduar. Duhet ta kemi mese te qarte se, Premtimi dhe Beslidhja qe Perendia lidhi me Abrahamin ende nuk eshte permbushur. Ato perfundojne kur Jezusi te vije per here te dyte dhe te mare kishen e tij, ku  Izraeli, i cili do ta pranoje ne fund JEzusin, do te jete ai qe do te   permbushe  plotesisht premtimin e Perendsie, gjithmone  permes beses ne Krisht. 

 Izraeli nuk eshte "dega", thote Pali tek romaket. Izraeli eshte "RRENJA dhe PEMA e ULLIRT". Vetem disa "dege" te tij jane krastitur per shkak te mosbesimit ne Krishtin , dhe ne vend e tyre, thote Pali hyte ju hebrenjte qe ishti dege prej ulliri te "eger", por qe u shartuat ne Krishtin. Perdersa Perendia ju shartoi juve qe ishit dege te "ullirt te eger", a nuk mund te shartoje deget e ullir te vet dmth Izraelit, nese ata nuk qendrojne ende ne mosbesim ne Krishtin? Persa i perket Ungjillit, ata (Izrailitet) jane armiq, por  per hirin tuaj. Ndersa  persa i perket ZGJEDHJES ata jene te DASHUR per HIR te ETERVE, dhe eterit jane Abrahami Isaku dhe Jakobi.  A arin te kutposh se ku ndahet Izraeli nga kombet?  Te kuptuarit e ketij fakti ka rendesi shume fodnamentale ne besen tone te krishtere.

    Po ardhja e JEzusit cfare ben?


Jezusi, thote Pali, nga dy POPUJ,(Hebrenj dhe johebrenj) i beri NJE permes kryqezimit te tij ne kryq.  Ky POPULL eshte Izraeli qiellor, Nusja e Krishtit. Kjo tregon  se, nuk ka rruge shpetimi ndryeshe per Izraelin,  e ndryshe per ne johebrenjte. Rruga per tek Perendia eshte vetem Krishti, si per Hebrenjte dhe per johebrenjte, si dhe hyrja ne shpetim  eshte vetem permes BESES ne Krishtin, por Izraeli do ta pranoje Krishtin, thote Jezusi, kura te vije KOHA, e cila eshte dhe shenja e fundit. Amin.


   I dashur MAtrix, mendoj se dhe per ty ka dicka reth atyre   qe ti kerkon te dish. E rendesishme per ne te krishteret eshte: te dime perfundimisht se, per Perendine nuk ka dy lloj Izraelesh. Ashtu sic nuk ka dy lloj Matrix apo Deshmues para syrit te Zotit. Te gjithe ne, thote Pali, qe besojme ne Krishtin, Krishtin kemi veshur. Dhe ti MAtrix e thua shume bukur ne nje shkrim, kur thua  se, Perendia tek ne sheh Krishtin. Keshtu e sheh dhe Perendia Izraelin e sotem. Ai nuk e braktis ate , sepse ne fund kur Jezusi te vije, mbare Izraeli do te pranoje Jezusin Mesi. Dhe Zoti e sheh kete, sepse para tij nuk ka azgje te fshehur.  

  Para syrit te Tij  ne jemi BIJ dhe vetem BIJ. Por qe te vije Qiellori me pare duhet te vije tokesori, thote Pali, prandaj ne erdhem ne kete bote permes Adamit tokesor, dhe  vdiqem dhe u ringjallem me Krishtin, ne menrye qe te behemi perjete si Adami Qiellor ( dmthJezusi). Edhe pse jetojme ne kete mish, para Zotit jemi qiellori, sepse mishori vdiq me Krishtin ne kryq. Po Izraeli? Ai ende eshte ne NGRUTESIM, por ky ngurtesim nuk e perjashton ate nga beslidhja e perejtshme. Perendia di FUNDIN,  prandja na thote se,  kur KOHA te vije Izraeli do te pranoje Krishtin, ne menyre qe te permbushet premtimi, beslidhja  dhe fjala e Perendise. Amin.


 Ps. Deshiroj qe te kemi nje bisede te hapur dhe te vlefshme, sepse Zoti kerkon qe te kemi harmoni dhe dashuri ne Krishtin Jezus.

----------


## Matrix

> I dashur MAtrix, mendoj se dhe per ty ka dicka reth atyre qe ti kerkon te dish. E rendesishme per ne te krishteret eshte: te dime perfundimisht se, per Perendine nuk ka dy lloj Izraelesh. Ashtu sic nuk ka dy lloj Matrix apo Deshmues para syrit te Zotit. Te gjithe ne, thote Pali, qe besojme ne Krishtin, Krishtin kemi veshur. Dhe ti MAtrix e thua shume bukur ne nje shkrim, kur thua se, Perendia tek ne sheh Krishtin. Keshtu e sheh dhe Perendia Izraelin e sotem. Ai nuk e braktis ate , sepse ne fund kur Jezusi te vije, mbare Izraeli do te pranoje Jezusin Mesi. Dhe Zoti e sheh kete, sepse para tij nuk ka azgje te fshehur. 
> Para syrit te Tij ne jemi BIJ dhe vetem BIJ. Por qe te vije Qiellori me pare duhet te vije tokesori, thote Pali, prandaj ne erdhem ne kete bote permes Adamit tokesor, dhe vdiqem dhe u ringjallem me Krishtin, ne menrye qe te behemi perjete si Adami Qiellor ( dmthJezusi). Edhe pse jetojme ne kete mish, para Zotit jemi qiellori, sepse mishori vdiq me Krishtin ne kryq. Po Izraeli? Ai ende eshte ne NGRUTESIM, por ky ngurtesim nuk e perjashton ate nga beslidhja e perejtshme. Perendia di FUNDIN, prandja na thote se, kur KOHA te vije Izraeli do te pranoje Krishtin, ne menyre qe te permbushet premtimi, beslidhja dhe fjala e Perendise. Amin.
> Ps. Deshiroj qe te kemi nje bisede te hapur dhe te vlefshme, sepse Zoti kerkon qe te kemi harmoni dhe dashuri ne Krishtin Jezus.


Deshmues, pa dashur te te lendoj, mund te them se keto qe shkruan permbjane kontradikta.

Ja, me lejo te te bej nje pyetje:

Nqs Izraeli(tokesor) e paska te sigurt shpetimin, atehere perse ne duhet te lutemi per te?

Ne rast se ngurtesimi i tij vjen nga Zoti dhe me pas do jete Zoti qe do e cliroje nga ngurtesimi, atehere perse ne duhet te nderhyjme me lutje?

Prandaj unë po ju them se *juve do t'ju hiqet mbretëria e Perëndisë* dhe do t'i jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.

Mateu 21:43

Mbreterimi i takon Krishtit, dhe jo Izraelit. Krishti sheh frutat dhe jo gjethet. Izraeli i ngjau pemes se fikut qe nuk kishte fruta por vetem gjethe, prandaj mori denimin.

----------


## Matrix

Dhe dicka tjeter, qe e ndjej se duhet thene:

Pali ne asnje vend nuk i mesonte te krishteret (qe konvertoheshin nga paganizmi) te luteshin dhe t'i sherbenin Izraelit. Ai u kerkoi ne nje moment qe t'i ndihmonin *te krishteret* e Izraelit me ndihma monetare.

Dhe e di se cila eshte arsyeja:

Sepse udheheqesit e Izraelit i kishin perjashtuar keta te krishtere nga ndihmat ne kohen e urise, dhe keta kishin ngelur mes kater rrugeve. Pali nderhyn tek ish-paganet per t'u derguar ndihma vellezerve te tyre ne Krisht, pasi uria kishte pllakosur ne Izrael.


Pra, ai nuk obligoi ne asnje moment te krishteret qe t'i sherbenin Izraelit tokesor.
Dhe as te luteshin per te. Ai ja kishte lene Izraelin tokesor Krishtit. Ky eshte kuptimi dhe i atyre fjaleve qe thote: Se Izraeli u ngurtesua qe ju te hyni ne shpetim!

Jo, vella Deshmues. Keto thirrje: "lutuni per Izarelin", nuk vijne prej Krishtit, dhe Frymes se Atit. Ato vijne nga politikat pastorale protestante te lidhura me Shtetin Amerikan. Ata i fusin te krishteret nen zgjedhe dhe per kete do marrin denimin e merituar.

----------


## deshmuesi

Vella Matrix.

  Se pari te falanederoj qe e jep mendimin tend hapur, dhe e di se nuk ke qellim te me lendosh as mua e askend. Pra me pelqen diskutimi dhe mendimi i lire, gjithmone pa e gjykuar njeritjetrin.  Le te hyjme tani ne teme, dhe ndiqe me kujdes ate.

 Me duhet te them se, ende nuk eshte kapur thelbi i kesaj teme, mbase kjo dhe per fajin tim.  Une jam perpjekur te sjell nje shkrim mbi Izraelin, si  dhe lutja e te kishterit per kete popull. Fakti ku shume te krishtere gabojne, eshte gjithmone se, ata e ndajne biblen ne dy pjese, ku vetem testamenti i ri eshte i vlefshem, dhe i vjetri aspak.  Po sjell prej Timoteut fjalet e Palit, i cili midis te tjerash thote se, i GJITHE SHKRIMI i SHNJTE( jo vetem T.i ri) eshte i vlefshem per mesimin e te krishterit, edukimin e tij me drejtesi , binjde dhe ndreqje. Pra nese do ta ndajme shkrimin ne dy pjese, ku te vleresojme vetem pjesn e dyte te tij, natyrisht qe do te bejme edhe perzgjedhje jo te plote, duke e cunguar mesazhin e Zotit. Jo pa qellim Pali ja deshmon kete fakt Timoteut, kjo per faktin se,  Timoteu ishte nje predikues nder kishat e Perendise. Pra Timoteu duehej te predikonte te PLOTE mesazhin dhe fjalen e Perendie, pa bere ndjarje apo perzgjedhje te ndryshme.

 Shume te krishtere  duke menjanuar mesazhin e dhjates se vjeter, e shohin Izraelin si nje komb aspak te rendesishem, bile si nje komb te urryer. Po keshtu per shkak te religjionit, plot te krishtere  thone se, protestantet jane ata qe e mbojne Izraelin dhe e gjithqa  kjo eshte nje politike  njerzore dhe aspak bilike. Me vjen keq qe ka mendime te tilla, jo se dua te mbroj protestantet ( vete jam i krishtere), por them  se njohuria tek keta te krishtere,  ende nuk eshte e plote, si dhe mesazhi i Zotit tek ta eshte i cunguar.  

 Nese do te niseshm prej nismave religjionoze, me duhet te them se, popujt me perkatesi orthodhokse, jane me antisemitet ne bote. Pyetja eshte: nga e ka burimin gjithe kjo urrejtje? Jezusi tha: duajini ARMIQTE tuaj. Nuk kam qellim te gjykoj askend, por vete mesimi i tradites dhe religjionit i con  plot te krishtere te mos njohin popullin qe Perendia e perzgjodhi  per planin e tij. Do te isha dakort me disa, ne lidhje me Izraelin, dhe do ta konsideroja ate si nje nder kombet e tjere, nese ky popull nuk do te ishte akoma  ne planin perfudnimtar te  Perendise.    Te gjithe ju qe e shikoni Izraelin jo si nje komb te vecante te Perndsie, por  njesoj me kombet e tjere, gaboni. Mbase do te me kundershtoni. Por le tju referohem  konkretisht fatkeve sot, dmth mbas ardhejs se Krishtit.  Nese Izralei do te ishte si nje nder kombet e botes, pra jo i vecante ne syrin e Zotit, atehere po ju pyes:  Kush e  rimblodhi dhe perse e rimblodhi  perseri izraelin ne vendin e tij? Kush e mbron ate nga asimilimi? Kush i ruan protat e tij nga miljona arabe te cilet duan ZHDUKJEN e tij?  Kush e drejton sot ekonomine e botes?   Ka dhe plot pyetje te tjera, por keto jane mjaft. 

 Nese shohim Izraelin e sotem, ai nuk  eshte vecse nje popullsi sa gjysma e Athines, dhe miljona e miljona  armiq e rrethojne ate, si  dhe kerkojne zhdukjen e tij, por megjithate nuk munden. Perse? Myslimanet thone se eshte Amerika dhe Anglijaato qe e mbrojne ate. Por le te vijem tek pyetja tjeter: Tek cilat vende kane interesin Amerika dhe Anglija, tek nje rip toke ne Gaze qe quhet Izrael, apo tek vendet perreth qe jane te mbushura me NAFTE?  Perse Amerika nuk ndjek interesin, por mbron Izraelin? Kush i perdor keto shtete te fuqishme ne mbrojte te Izraelit?  Ja pra Izraeli nuk eshte hequr nga vemendja dhe plani i Zotit. Perendia mban premtimin e dhene , duke u ruajtur Izraelin deri ne fund. Po une i krishteri, si duhet ta shoh  IZraelin, si tere kombet e tjere, apo si te vecuarin e Perendise? Nese per Perendine, ku une besoj, ky popull mbetet i vecante dhe ne mbrojte te Perendise, kush jam une qe te vij kunder vullnetit dhe perzgjedhjes se Zotit?  Perendia me ke dhene nje mesash te qarte rreth kombit te tij te perzgjedhur Izrael, duke me thene: Perzgjidh dhe beko, ate qe Perendia ka pezgjedhur dhe bekuar.

 Pyetja eshte: a eshte Izraeli i bekuar?

 Per mua  ai eshte kombi i bekaur i Zotit, dhe nuk do te dale nga ky bekim deri sa te kthehet ne Krishtin, pra ne ditet e fundit. Arsyeja qe ne shpesh here gabojme eshte se, ne shohim jo me syte e Perendsie, por me syte e njeriut.  Shikoni Izraelin dhe kombet perreth, dhe BEKIMI  duket qarte. Perendia nuk e ka mohuar dhe braktisur per asnje cast popullin e tij, edhe pse ky popull e kryqezoi Birin e Perendise. Pikerisht ky ka qene dhe NDESHKIMI, i cili nuk i eshte ndare perasnje cast Izraelit. Si mendoni ju, nje prind i dheshmur dhe i dashur, e hedh jashte birin e tij,  edhe nese ai ecen ne te kunder te vullnetit te prinidit?  Shemblletyra e djalit plangprishes eshte shembulli me ideal qe JEzusi ju tha dishepujve te tij.  Djali plangprishes eshte nje simbol i qarte per Izraelin. Ai iku prej atit, dhe gjeti vetem ndeshkim. Por kur ai u kthye tek ati i tij, e rimori bekimin. Perse? Sepse ISHTE BIR. Edhe kur ai iku ne plangprishje, para atit ishte dhe mbetej nje BIR, por edhe kur erdhi ne gji te atit, ai peseri ishte bir.  Birerine ai e humbi ne plangprishje, prandaj dhe i tha te jatit se, nuk jam me i denjte te jem biri yt. Por a varej birera prej tij?  Ishte ati ai qe kishte te drejten ndaj birit te tij. Para atit ai ishte gjithemone nje bir, dhe ati e dinte se nje dite biri do te kthehet ne familje. Perse? Sepse ishte, eshte dhe do te jete gjithemone bir i atit. Ky pra eshte dhe Izraeli, i cili edhe pse ecen ne mosbesimin ndaj Birit, ai mbetet i perzgjedhuri per shkak te premtimit, sepse perzgjedhjen nuk e beri Izraeli qe te mund ta anulloje. Perzgjedhjen e beri Perendia i cili edhe e mban ate deri ne fund. Ishte Perdnia ai qe e perzgjodhi Izraelin , dhe Ai e di se ne FUND Izraeli do te  rikthehet perseri  ne besen ndaj Birit te tij,  ashtu si dali plangprishes ne gji te atit. 

 Pikerisht ky esht edhe thelbi i gjithe kesaj teme, ku plot te krishtere as qe e dine dhe as qe e pranojne, por e shohin Izralein me syte e njeriut dhe jo me syte e Perendise.   
Lexoni psalmet dhe shkrimet profetike ne dhjaten e vjeter dhe do te shihni se cfare ishte dhe eshte Izraeli per Perendine.  

 Shikoni cfare thote psalmisti per Izraelin e koheve te fundit. Psalm:83.
 " Thurin gracka kunder popullit tend dhe bejne komplote kunder ATYRE( Izraelit) qe ti MBRON. Ata thone:Ejani ti shkatrojme  si komb, emri i Izraelit te mos kujtohet me."

  A mos valle ketu behet fjale vetem per Izralein e kohes para Krishtit, apo thuhet edhe per Izraelin e sotem?  A nuk shikoni se cfare thone kombet rreth Izraelit per ta zhdukur ate nga faqja e dheut. Une ju them se, nese Izraeli do te ishte si nje nder kombet e dheut( sic ju thoni) dhe jo i perzgjedhuri i Perendise, atehere ai do te ishte asimiluar prej kohesh.  Por kush e mbron Izraelin  dhe perse e mbron? 

 Profeti tek psalimi 147 thote:
 " Levdo Zotin o Jeruzalem, kremto Perendine tend o Sion. Sepse Ai ka perforcuar shufrat e protave te tua dhe ka BEKUAR bijte e tu ne mes teje. AI RUAN PAQEN BRENDA KUFIJVE TE TU DHE TE NGOP ME GRURIN ME TE MIRE."

  Eshte Zoti ai qe ruan dhe mbron Izraelin nga te gjithe armiqte. Kjo  sepse ishte Zoti ai qe e formoi dhe e perzgjodhi ate per planin e Tij. 

*Cili duhet te jete prononcimi im ne lidhje me Izraelin?* 

Per mua Izraeli nuk eshte si kombet e tjere,  kjo per shkak te perzgjedhjes. Dua qe ky mendim te moskeqperdoret. Nuk them se Izraeli eshte nje super komb apo nje komb mbi te tjeret. Ai eshte nje komb te cilin Zoti e ka perzgjdhur, dhe si i tille ai qendron vecuar nga kombet e tjere,  per tu perdorur prej Perendise, ne realizim te planit  te tij, ku qellimi eshte shpetimi i njeriut, qofte izrailit apo joizrailit.  Cfare mesazh me jep Perendia mua si i krishtere, ne lidhje me kombin e tij te perzgjedhur?

 Tek psalmi 122: Perendia permes gojes profetike me thote:
 " LUTNI PER PAQEN E JERUZALEMIT, LE TE BEGATOHEN ATA QE TE DUAN."

 Lutja per Jeruzalemin, nuk do te thote te lutesh per muret apo ndertesat e tij. Nuk do te thote te lutesh per myslimanet qe kane xhamine ne Jeruzalem dhe duan shkatrimin e plote te Izraelit. Lutja per Jeruzalemin ka ne qender pikerisht popullin e perzgjedhur te  Perendise, Izraelin e sotem, te cilin duan ta eleminojne dhe fshijne nga faqja e dheut, por nuk dine se me ke luftojne. 

 Ja pra kush ka veshe le te digjoje dhe kush ka sy le te shohe, ate qe Zoti kerkon prej nesh.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Ai eshte nje komb te cilin Zoti *e ka* perzgjdhur, dhe si i tille ai qendron vecuar nga kombet e tjere, per tu perdorur prej Perendise, ne realizim te planit te tij, ku qellimi eshte shpetimi i njeriut, qofte izrailit apo joizrailit.


Problemi qendron pikerisht ne kete shprehje. Zoti *e kishte* perzgjedhur Izraelin dhe firmosi me te nje testament, nje beselidhje:

Prandaj, *në qoftë se do ta dëgjoni me vëmendje zërin tim dhe zbatoni besëlidhjen time, do të jeni thesari im i veçantë ndërmjet tërë popujve*, sepse gjithë toka është imja. *Dhe do të jeni për mua një mbretëri priftërinjsh dhe një komb i shenjtë. Këto janë fjalët që do t`u thuash bijve të Izraelit*. (Eksodi 19:5-6).

Eshte shume e qarte se ne qofte se Izraeli e zbaton beselidhjen e Zotit atehere do jete popull i perzgjedhur. Izraeli ama e prishi beselidhjen dhe nuk e pranoi Krishtin keshtu qe kemi nje beselidhje te Re midis Zotit dhe nje 'populli' te Ri.

Prandaj, me pas vjen Pjetri, dhe ne Letren e Tij te pare shkruan: *Por ju jeni fis i zgjedhur, priftëri mbretërore, një komb i shenjtë, një popull i fituar, që të shpallni mrekullitë e atij që ju thirri nga terri në dritën e tij të mrekullueshme* (I e Pjetrit 2:9).

Me te shtjelluar temen per prifterinjte mbreterore e kam postuar ne K. Orthodhoks.

----------


## Matrix

Deshmues,

Nuk ka asgje te keqe qe te lutesh per Izraelin. E keqja eshte kur kjo i behet obligim nje te krishteri. Ne rast se ti e ndjen se duhet te lutesh per ate komb, atehere lutu. Por, kur kjo behet doktrine dhe u mesohet te krishtereve si nje detyrim, atehere kjo i fut te krishteret nen zgjedhe.

Pali u perkujdes shume qe te krishteret e kthyer nga paganizmi, te mos binin pre e mesimeve qe u kerkonin te krishtereve te perkujdeseshin per gjerat e Dh. Vjeter. Ai i sqaron te krishteret se cdo gje ne DhV ishte nje Hije dhe tani qe erdhi realiteti (Krishti), nuk ka perse te vazhdojme akoma te merremi me Hijet.

*16 Prandaj askush të mos ju gjykojë për ushqime ose pije, për festa o hënë të re, o të shtuna;

17 këto gjëra janë hija e atyre që kanë për të ardhur; por trupi është i Krishtit.

Kolosianeve 2*

Per mendimin tim (i cili eshte i bazuar ne Shkrime) Izraeli ishte Hija tokesore e Izraelit te Vertete.

Sot Izraeli tokesor nuk ekziston me. Me shkaterrimin e Tempullit dhe nderprerjen e prifterise Aronike, Izraeli tokesor pushoi se ekzistuari dhe ky Izrael tokesor qe ne shohim sot, eshte nje perzjerje e asaj qe mbeti me paganet.

----------

